# Ultrasound results



## NRM Thyroid (Nov 11, 2009)

I was told by my ObGyn that my thyroid ultrasound through no irregular size, however there were changes in density. What does this mean? I have an appt with an endoc in 6 weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

NRM Thyroid said:


> I was told by my ObGyn that my thyroid ultrasound through no irregular size, however there were changes in density. What does this mean? I have an appt with an endoc in 6 weeks.


Hi there NRM Thyroid. It probably means that your gland is hypoechoic..........

hypoechoic /hy·po·echo·ic/ (-ĕ-ko´ik) in ultrasonography, giving off few echoes; said of tissues or structures that reflect relatively few of the ultrasound waves directed at them.

This could indicate nodules that are solid so I am glad you are seeing an endocrinologist. You will please let us know?

Do you have symptoms that you would care to share w/ us? Goiter, anything like that?


----------

